# New Reserve MP QL3



## Wilshire Blvd. (21 Mar 2010)

Does anybody have any information on whether or not the new reserve QL3 will begin this year? I was told I _may_ be starting with online course work in the fall of 2010 followed by 9 weeks in Borden next summer. I know reserve MP units have been in a mode of change for a while and I'm hoping the new QL3 (and badge) will make CT'ing to the reg force easier. I don't have a police foundations diploma or operational experience in Afghanistan.


----------



## Poppa (23 Mar 2010)

The timeline we're working with with is that DL will start in the fall with the last legacy courses being run this summer for career progression purposes.
As for entry standards take a look at this.


----------



## m_ab (23 Mar 2010)

If the new course is supposed to be the same than the regular force, the course should be more than 9 weeks in Borden...It is?? :


----------



## Poppa (23 Mar 2010)

It will be as long give or take. The idea being that the average PRes type cannot take 6 months off for the Reg crse.
So the first part will be DL....then down to the Academy for a residence phase. At this point they will be awarded the Red Beret.
Then it's back to the home unit for more DL and then back to the Academy. At the end of this the successful candidate will be given credentials and Robert is your Mother's brother...a badged up PRes MP type.
It will be a long process...but what can you do...


----------



## m_ab (23 Mar 2010)

Thanks for your answer, but this new course is a good thing because if I am not mistaken, with the current MP reserve course, the reservist could'nt replace the MP of the reg force when they went on a mission.


----------



## Wilshire Blvd. (23 Mar 2010)

Thank you for the replies, Poppa. If the entry standards for PRes MP are changing - what do you think will happen to untrained PRes MPs without a police foundations diploma? Will they be grandfathered in or asked to change trades?


----------



## bigcletus (24 Mar 2010)

So if history is a guide, the Res MP will only be issued his/her badge while employed in a position that requires it ? Contract or tasking is over, badge is taken until next time ??
 C'est correct ??


----------



## Poppa (25 Mar 2010)

In a word....oui
When the Cl A soldier is not performing "police" duties the credential/badge will be secured. If there is a PRes MP working on Cl B somewhere out of trade...say as a dvr or clerk then no need for badge. Only when employed in a Policing role will we get our tin.
It's going to be an interesting few years.


----------



## Snakedoc (25 Mar 2010)

Out of curiosity as I'm not too informed in this area, how does one identify an MP performing a policing role as opposed to someone just in the trade?  I'm assuming the red beret is not enough but do all MP's performing policing roles only wear their "operational police dress" (ie I should never see someone in cadpat or NCD's wearing a red beret try to ticket/arrest me)?  Or its only members wearing the aforementioned 'badge' who are performing police duties?


----------



## bigcletus (25 Mar 2010)

If you're getting arrested or a ticket etc, the member will either be in Black pj's or identify him/herself with badge and credentials.  The Red beret is NOT a indicator of the authority.


----------



## ezpkns (31 Jul 2015)

I want to start by apologizing for resurrecting a dead thread but I was wondering if anyone can confirm that the course is still as described here (PRes grads being badged and authorized to wear OPD, and the DL/residence format) and if anyone can provide more specific information regarding the timeframes involved. 

I tried using the search function and took a browse through the MP section of the site; however, if someone has seen this information posted elsewhere and I missed it please feel free to link it instead. 

CHIMO


----------



## RedcapCrusader (31 Jul 2015)

ezpkns said:
			
		

> I want to start by apologizing for resurrecting a dead thread but I was wondering if anyone can confirm that the course is still as described here (PRes grads being badged and authorized to wear OPD, and the DL/residence format) and if anyone can provide more specific information regarding the timeframes involved.
> 
> I tried using the search function and took a browse through the MP section of the site; however, if someone has seen this information posted elsewhere and I missed it please feel free to link it instead.
> 
> CHIMO



No.

As of 2015 ResMP still conduct the Res QL3 for 8 weeks which does not provide credentials for badging to conduct policing duties. Res MPs have lots of opportunity to take the 6month RegF QL3 which will grant you the credentials to conduct policing duties on a contract basis.

As a ResMP you can conduct auxiliary duties with a RegF Guardhouse Patrol Unit where you are paired with a RegF member. You will wear CADPAT with black body armour over top and duty belt. There are some locations where you will be issued a sidearm while doing so, some will not.


----------



## ezpkns (31 Jul 2015)

Good to hear that there are lots of opportunities for PRes pers to get on RegF QL3s.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (31 Jul 2015)

ezpkns said:
			
		

> Good to hear that there are lots of opportunities for PRes pers to get on RegF QL3s.



With the new Academy opening up In September, as long as you meet the educational requirements and put in the memo, there is very very small chance you would get turned down.


----------



## lawandorder (31 Jul 2015)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> With the new Academy opening up In September, as long as you meet the educational requirements and put in the memo, there is very very small chance you would get turned down.



Not sure where you're getting your information from but I would double check the source.  Unless there is a new pool of money being given out to the Regiments just for this purpose, it's completely up to the individual Regt CO to decide to fund the course for a PRes member.  The "New Academy" is bricks and mortar, not a new institution.


----------



## Dissident (31 Jul 2015)

Unless you are from 3 Div. 1 MP Regt has not entertained, AFAIK, any requests by reservists to attend Reg Force QL3. I'm not arguing one way or another, but if you are out West and reading this, might as well forget about getting a badge as a reservist.


----------



## ezpkns (1 Aug 2015)

No, I would be applying from 33 MP in Ottawa if my OT goes through.


----------



## lawandorder (2 Aug 2015)

The DL and residency version of the QL3 did not go over very well and very few completed it. With it taking 2 years after BMQ/L was complete to produce a qualified member it was unsustainable. 

Currently the PRes QL3 is about 8 weeks and is conducted in two phases. White and Green. White being "police" skills and green being "field" skills. You can complete both phases together or spread over two summers.

That being said there is currently a working group for the force employment of the PRes which may see a shift in the training. 

Hope that helps your OT question.


----------



## ezpkns (2 Aug 2015)

I am looking at somewhat of an extended timeline regarding my OT so we'll see what develops in the coming year in that regard. Thanks again for the information fellas.


----------



## Dissident (19 Dec 2015)

A minor miracle seems to be in the making: PRes MPs might get 2 couple of slots on RegF QL3s on a yearly basis. Might not sound like much, but its more than what we had before.

From memory the requirements will be:
QL5 qualified (Mind you, we are already trying to circumvent this one, as we have a suitable candidate who is QL3 qualified only)
Education requirement must be met
Succesfull completion of MPAC.

I/We are in DESPERATE need of new troops. I need troops, lots of troops. Please visit your local PRes MP Platoon or your recruiting center.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (19 Dec 2015)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> A minor miracle seems to be in the making: PRes MPs might get 2 couple of slots on RegF QL3s on a yearly basis. Might not sound like much, but its more than what we had before.
> 
> From memory the requirements will be:
> QL5 qualified (Mind you, we are already trying to circumvent this one, as we have a suitable candidate who is QL3 qualified only)
> ...



If you are QL5 (Res) Qualified, the education requirement is waived.

If a member only has QL3 (Res) and wishes to attend, they must meet the education requirement.


----------



## ezpkns (27 Jan 2016)

Well, I'm QL3 qual'd PRes 00339, and I meet (exceed) the education requirements. I guess I'll have to focus on this a little closer. 

Thanks for the update!


----------

